# Pella Casement Windows Won't Close



## BarbS (Oct 8, 2018)

We purchased our current retirement home in Central AZ, and our Pella casement windows are the same age of the house, approx 18 yrs. Weather has turned chilly, down into the low 40's at night. I have two casement windows I can't get closed. During the summer when we had the Monsoons, the wood windows would swell with the humidity, as it is usually very dry here in the high desert.
Eventually, they would dry out and I would be able to close them. These two however, I cannot get closed. So I have had to put plastic over them so I can turn the heat on. It has been 60 degrees in the house since this morning. I contacted Pella customer support. They emailed me a list of "troubleshooting" solutions, none of which apply to being able to adjust the windows due to the swelling of the wood. Guess, I will just have to wait for the humidity to go down, and trust these will eventually return to their original positioning. Anyone have a solution? I have a new Garage, Casita and pool project starting in a couple months, I am going with Fiberglass windows so that I don't have this issue in the future.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum @BarbS I started a new thread for you so your issue wouldn't get mixed in with the pages of the old thread you posted to.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

If you have the Pella "Pro-line" windows , you're not alone . They lost a class action lawsuit over poor design :

http://www.cliffordlaw.com/Class-Actions-Lawsuits/Pella-Windows.shtml

There is a website listed that you could lookup .

Not sure if you should modify them at this point . Can you push them shut (from the outside) & leave them alone for now ?


----------



## BarbS (Oct 8, 2018)

Read the class Action , thank you very informative.
I will have to admit, I don't think it is leaking as have not noticed any water, and don't see any rot. Some of the other windows I was able to close by pushing from the outside. These last two are being very stubborn my fear is that they may never close. I was thinking I would sand very lightly where the wood frame is "rubbing" against the inner window frame. It almost looks warped as there is clearance at the top side and bottom side about 3 inches , but in the center is where it will not close. :sad:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture of these windows so we can see what your seeing?
Your one of the lucky ones if the bottom sash has not rotted yet.
I've replaced dozens of those old wooden Anderson windows, the worst ones being the vinyl or aluminum clad windows.
Open the window and look in the jambs for screws, if your lucky it may be as simple as tighting the screws to open up the gap between the window frame and the jambs.
If you do find screws and there just spinning, replace them with 3" long screws and try again. 
An impact driver works far better then just a screw driver.


----------

